# Determine Age of New Braunfels Smoker



## jbk90 (Jun 22, 2017)

I have been poking around for a offset smoker on Craigslist for a while now and finally came across two that I think may be of a decent quality (once restored back to their former glory) if of the right age. Does anyone know how to figure out the age of a New Braunfels smoker to determine if it is pre or post the Char Broil acquisition? I may scoop one up either way as I think gaining the experience of restoring and cooking on an offset smoker will be very enjoyable/educational for me. Any thoughts on the two pictured below would be much appreciated.

Smoker 1:













NB1-1.jpg



__ jbk90
__ Jun 22, 2017


















NB1-2.jpg



__ jbk90
__ Jun 22, 2017


















NB1-3.jpg



__ jbk90
__ Jun 22, 2017






Smoker 2:













NB2-1.jpg



__ jbk90
__ Jun 22, 2017


















NB2-2.jpg



__ jbk90
__ Jun 22, 2017


----------



## dave schiller (Jun 27, 2017)

When you find out the age, let me know.  I have one like the #2.  I might be wrong, but I believe #1 is older, based on the stick-on label.  I was told on this forum the this is the NB Black Diamond model.  If possible, measure the thickness of the metal of each with a micrometer.  If there is a difference, my bet is the thicker one is older.  If no difference, then the quality of the two is equal.

I've been giving mine some TLC to get it right.  You'll have to install a baffle to deflect heat down out of the firebox and extend the chimney 2-3" down, almost to grate level.  It took a lot of fiberglass tape and high temp Permatex to seal the doors well.  Still not perfect, but works well.  It won't float, but how perfect do the seals need to be?  And then sand, brush, and paint with some high temp paint.

The biggest complaint I have is that the handle is on the heavy end, making it difficult to move around.  It would be a lot easier if the wheels were on the firebox end; it would balance better.  An alternative is to add a pair of wheels for four-wheel drive.

Sorry I can't age the smokers.  Just giving you some ideas about you might be facing if you buy either.  Have fun.  I'm told these are very good smokers and the Black Diamond is a classic.


----------



## jbk90 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I am picking up the version with the New Braunfels sticker tomorrow for $50. Can't wait to enter the world of offset smoking after years of pellet/electric smoking. Hoping I can turn it into a brisket cooking machine using the higher temps near the firebox to help finish off the point and flat at the same time. Should be a fun summer of experiments and learning...and most importantly eating brisket.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2017)

I was gifted the first one in '92, so I would think that one is +/- a year or two. The second one, I have no clue...JJ


----------



## jbk90 (Jul 17, 2017)

I ended up picking up one like the first one that was in pretty good shape, no rust and just a few spots I will need to touch up the paint over the winter. Have done two cooks on it now 1 brisket and 1 pork butt and loved the results...definitely liked the end product better than my pellet smoker and enjoyed the process as well. Thanks everyone for the advice/input, couldn't be happier with my new (old) smoker.


----------

